# Lemon Pie



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love lemon anything, that looks sooo gooood. We will be trying your recipe.
If you like Lemon Icebox Pie, here is a very simple easy one, we really love it and were surprised how really good it was. 

*Lemon Icebox Pie*
1 can condensed Eagle Brand
½ cup lemon juice from 2 fresh lemons + concentrate if needed to finish to ½ cup.
1 small container cool whip or half of large container.
Zest of two lemons

Put 2 pie crust in oven at 400 for about 14 minutes maybe 15, just check. Put in ref and let cool before adding pie filling.
Condensed milk in bowl
Zest of two lemons
Juice of two large lemons finish out with regular lemon juice to = ½ cup
mix well actually fold together until smooth
Add cool whip fold in until mixed well
Pour in pie crust and let chill in refridg for about 5 hours.
Makes two regular size pies


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I love lemon anything, that looks sooo gooood. We will be trying your recipe.
> If you like Lemon Icebox Pie, here is a very simple easy one, we really love it and were surprised how really good it was.
> 
> *Lemon Icebox Pie*
> ...


Yum!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just looked at your pie again, I literally broke out in a drool. That looks soooo goood!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I just looked at your pie again, I literally broke out in a drool. That looks soooo goood!


Thanks, it’s very custard like...and so easy, just dump everything in the blender and that’s it.
Ya know, next time I’m going to try it in my spring form pan with a graham cracker crust;
first I’ll pre bake the crust for about 5 to 6 minutes...kudnt hort!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to tell the story of the dish...many years ago my neighbor sent me over christmas cookies in this dish...I returned the dish with baked goodies in it...she returned it again with baked goodies.  

The legend is never return a dish empty...We have been going back and forth with this dish for years ...every year for my birthday she makes me rice crispy treats cause she knows that I love them and they’re delivered in this dish!


----------

